# [Linktipp] Bilder des Jahres + Archiv



## Martin Schaefer (23. Dezember 2002)

Macromedia hat heute (mal wieder) MSNBC.COM zur "Site des Tages" gemacht, wegen der Bilder des Jahres 2002, die mit Flash recht nett verpackt wurden. Wirklich tolle Fotos dabei. Sehenswert.
Die Aufbereitung ist zwar schon sehr amerikanisch aber wie gesagt, sind tolle Fotos dabei.

Ein sehr umfangreiches Archiv mit Newsfotos gibts da auch.

klick mich

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (23. Dezember 2002)

Hm.. da gibt's echt sehr emotionale Fotos mit Aussage.. sehr genial und teilweise unglaublich... danke für den Link..


----------



## Mythos007 (23. Dezember 2002)

sehr schön !


----------

